# a framing a fiat panda 4x4?



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi everyone, i'm sure one of you lot can put me right on this one. i would like to renew my towcar and like the idea of the panda 4x4 but cant find any info on being able to tow one. all the best sean


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Panda*

Is it the old or current model?

TM


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi teemyob, it is the new one with the viscouse coupling, thanks


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Nice*



seanoo said:


> hi teemyob, it is the new one with the viscouse coupling, thanks


Nice, choice.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Try the Car-A-Tow website and it should list all cars they can fit A frames to.

Ray.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

good idea ray, did you wake up to snow this morning? i did, near vire just starting to melt now!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Sean.
I should have put the site on my last post.

http://www.caratow.com/

Nope, no snow but chilly, damp and gray. We seem to escape most snow here being so close to Jersey. But 5 miles either way and they have been snowed in for a week last month.
6c here tody but 2c last night.

Ray ............... Tropic of Portbail.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi not sure where you are in the country, but we found Wayne of Armitages, Ferrybridge very helpful and he also seemed knowledgable which is why we decided to have our A frame done there, we weren't disappointed so it might be worth a phone call to him :wink: or an email I found them to email almost straight back (in normal working hours).

website
http://www.armitagetrailers.com/


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*£*

Car-A-Tow showing £997 for a Panda


----------



## Korky555 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Seanoo i have the fiat panda but not the 4x4 and i tow it on an A/Frame which i got fitted by TowTal in Stoke on trent very good service and i preffered their frame design


----------



## Korky555 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Seanoo i have the fiat panda but not the 4x4 and i tow it on an A/Frame which i got fitted by TowTal in Stoke on trent very good service and i preffered their frame design


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Do not know the mechanics of the system, but the words "Viscous coupling" are worrying when you talk about A frames.
Make sure that the person you speak to fully understands the vehicle. Often, a viscous coupling in the drive train that is asked to do something beyong the design purpose can spell massive repair bills.
Gerry


----------

